# Hello, liberty ship photo in color



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Need some help from you, Aim currently building a Liberty ship in scale 1/350, but i want it to be in post war colors as a merchant ship, i don´t care what ship it will be, only need some good photos from above, so i can see the right colors on deck and superstructure.
Kind regards from a snowy Sweden and Hasse.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

This one could be useful – if you could get someone to identify the ship: http://americanhistory.si.edu/onthewater/collection/TR_313022.html
Painting by Stephen Card of a Holland America Line ship: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=187331

God Jul fra Norge, Stein.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Just what you want *HERE* Hasse. The Liberty ship *Pont l'Evêque*, built in 21 days in 1945 originally as *Ernest Leroy Dawson*, served until 1971 in several French companies. The Company Funnel and colours shown are DELMAS.

Chris.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Smashing model of a Liberty ship !
However - I don't think they had a 2 storey deckhouse aft - only a single one.
Possibly the second storey was added post war ?


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Many thank´s Chris and Stein.(Thumb) 
Wish you the best, this year and the year of 2010.
Hasse.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

All the best to you too Hasse and many of them (Thumb) 

Chris.


----------

